# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Negativeness on here

## TextualDeath

.I wanted to share my experiences with  people so that they might  enhance theirs but it seems all i get is  complaints .I do very well with my pets and have  40 years experience with reptiles and amphibians .My  stories have  been featured in magazines such as downriver aquarium . My advice well noted and here it would seem the only replies i get are negative which indicates  god types all knowing  with closed minds.Feel free to remove me if you wish i am done conversing on here.I have not disregarded anyone's advice to others but merely shared my experiences  of my own pets which are  healthy and  in top shape. If i do things so wrong why is that?There are many successful ways to raise  pets not just 1 way.What works for some may not work with others .Nothing is 100 percent in this world , people do not live the same lives nor do all pets react the same ways as others. I am not saying anyone is wrong here in  what anyone says  advice is a good thing  especially if it comes with personal experience .If you do not listen to experience then   you are doomed to fail .But to outright say someone is not helpful because you do not do things the same way as them is closed minded .I have taken down my pictures of my healthy  frogs as  it seems from what i have  read on my posts that what i do should of killed them long ago ( which is  hmm  why they are healthy and  large well fed and  happy with excellent color and  a near perfect specimen ) must of done something right there people.i always state this is what  happened with me and MY pet .It is merely input of a personal experience with my frogs. If someones frogs have similar tastes or habits then perhaps what i do  might and i stress might be helpful to them with theirs.i do not claim to know it all or do i say don't  take others advice . i give simple suggestions form my own experience and what has worked for me .i would never  endanger someones pets with my posts .I am merely an avid experienced hobbyist who wanted to share some of my experience with like minded people .Everyone has had some good advice here from i saw .But remember what works for the goose does not always work for the gander .Taking into consideration what others do with their pets which keeps them healthy wealthy and wise cannot hurt. Today is my birthday and i think i will get my pacman frog a companion despite  what was said to me about that being a bad idea . i know how to acclimate them to each other and if they choose  not to get along i will simply   divide my 50 gallon tank in half and keep both of them.Its not like i haven't done this before .In the beginning of my experience i had  a  few failures with my pets   , i did not have   a forum like yours  or even the internet to gather  input on how it  is done, back in my day you read  books and asked the experts at the pet stores that were specialized in exotic pets. Everything i gained was from that or my  personal experience , i would never mislead anyone on  those facts.I leave it up to you to keep me or get rid of me.but remember this opinions are only that experience speaks for itself .yours might differ than mine but we all have our own ways of keeping  our pets happy  and healthy.Mine work for my pets.

----------


## Jack

I don't think it's criticism, I think it's more like some helpful hints to make the caring techniques you already use even better. All people want to do on here is share experience and help others with caring for their pets, no one is insulting or criticising you just trying to help. I hope I haven't done anything to offend you and I certainly don't think you are incapable of having them.

----------


## Lija

experience is always welcome here! however for most of us "i keep it like that and it works for me" is not necessarily something to take as a fact to be followed. I personally need a scientific data back up in every theory, especially if the advice goes against basic facts stated in every single vet textbook or any spec. literature. We're always welcome a good productive discussion, we had all sorts of discussions here, we agreed and disagreed so many times :Smile:  and that is all right.
nobody wanted to offend you, sorry if you took it this way.

Happy b-day!  :Smile:

----------

